# Tulla's baby boy!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The only thing I didn't want for her was a single buckling...she is 1/2 mini so I had to pull quite a bit but she came thru great! And what a beauty...although talk about shooting a moving target! I'll try to get some better pics later 




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looks like a handsome lad


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cute, congrats


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

But he's gorgeous


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

OMG! Love the color! Will he keep that color?


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

What a big boy! Beautiful!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cool looking kid.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

A VERY handsome boy!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

That color is so beautiful! I have never seen silver moonspots! Congrats on the new baby.

Are they MiniManchas?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

1/2 mini Mancha, 1/2 boer


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Big boy ! Congrats he is very cute


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome little guy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He is so neat looking with his spots and white face


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The spots will most likely change to tan as he grows


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What a colorful buckling! Can we get more pics?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

i love him..can you send him to N.H.??


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Here are some more pics of this little cutie I'm calling Oba. He's a sweet little guy. Anyone want him as a buck?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

We should do a swap....if or when I have kids! ::

A doeling for that buckling.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds good to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

